# code violations



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

how do you guys deal with code violations. I opened a panel the other day and saw all kind of violations and I'm not sure what the code says about.
Am |I suppose to start fixing everything ?


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

Is it unsafe? 
What's your scope of work? 
Has it been discussed with the customer? 

So many variables.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The NEC doesn't address the issue. I doubt the CEC does as well.

I doubt you'll be required to fix anything. If so, the owner can just have it done for free if he refused to pay you.


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

redblkblu said:


> Is it unsafe?
> What's your scope of work?
> Has it been discussed with the customer?
> 
> So many variables.


was checking inside a panel for a deleted cct. Didn't find it and put the cover back, but I saw double tapped breakers and no room to install new ones.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

Pfff if you can spin it to where you sell them on a panel change or a sub panel go for it. Work is work and if it needs doing.....


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Some C/Bs in commercial panels are rated for doubled conductors.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I tell them what I found. They tell me what they want fixed.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

almost all my qo breakers are double tapped and it is legal


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

oliquir said:


> almost all my qo breakers are double tapped and it is legal


my local inspector told me it's illegal to do so but I live in SK and probably depends on the inspector


----------

